# How do you Masterbate and where?



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

good morning. 

how do you masterbate?
where do you masterbate?
what do you use to masterbate?
other places you masterbate other than home, like work, school...?

one time i was very horny for some reason i cant say here, but for fist time I mastarbate it in school before an exam just to release stress.


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

how do you masterbate? usually with my hands lol, once in awhile i get her vib and hold it again my balls
where do you masterbate? lol in front of the comp lol, or when waking up in bed usually every day 
what do you use to masterbate? 
other places you masterbate other than home, like work, school...? stripclub a few times lol


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

how do you masterbate? With my hands
where do you masterbate? Either at computer or in bathroom
what do you use to masterbate? Lotion, and if i am feeling sassy I will break out a vibrator
other places you masterbate other than home, like work, school...? Yeah I have...


----------



## phantom (Jan 15, 2010)

how do you masterbate? Normally once a day
where do you masterbate? It depends , can be in front of the computer 
what do you use to masterbate? my hands
other places you masterbate other than home, like work, school...? Um, yeah I have done it a few times at school, back when I was at school lol


----------



## montman56 (Feb 1, 2010)

i masturbate daily, and love it. wish I could get my wife into it.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

how do you masterbate? usually by vibe or hands

where do you masterbate? in bed

what do you use to masterbate? We Vibe II - and gentlemen... you should DEFINITELY buy your wives one, its worth the money!

other places you masterbate other than home, like work, school...?
i plead the fifth


----------



## rick_bachman (Jan 27, 2010)

how do you masterbate? Hands usually - not going into details
where do you masterbate? It depends , can be in front of the computer
what do you use to masterbate? nothing or soap ...
other places you masterbate other than home, like work, school...? no comment


----------



## keefer (Jan 27, 2010)

Hands, mostly in front of the computer. Sometimes use a lube. Most places


----------



## metalmama (Jan 31, 2010)

how do you masturbate? ~With a vibrator 
where do you masturbate? ~bed, couch, in front of the computer or on the phone with my sexting partner.
what do you use to masturbate?~Really slippery lube, porn
other places you masturbate other than home, like work, school...? ~Never done that anywhere besides home. I need to be more adventurous.


----------



## Malachi824 (May 11, 2017)

Well, I use my hands; along with some hand lotion!!!


----------

